# Moet & Chandon



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

We are thinking of going to the champagne region over the Easter any one got any ideas of camping sites etc, Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

In 2006, we used the camp municipale in Epernay - the centre of the champagne industry (apparently). The caves of Moet & Chandon were about a mile or so from the campsite, and we did the tour. However, we admired the _boutique_, but ambled out and cycled to the large supermarket near to the campsite. On-site pizza and Moet for supper 

:: travelblog here ::

Gerald


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Gerald , Do you know if open this time of year


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

Why not consider one of the many French Passion sites. We stayed at the one in Bouzy and had a marvelous time http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_razz.gif.
The owners produce wonderful champagne, sold as the M & S up market brand last Xmas ( only nearly twice the price).

Needless to say you have to join French Passion but the joining fee is well worth it.

Gover


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-119960.html#119960
All in the MHF campsite database.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Did you know*

Moët & Chandon

Did you know that Moët is actualy Pronounced Mow-ett and not mow-eh as pronounced by most folk!.

Trev.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

*Aire at Mareuil*

We stayed at a super aire right in the middle of Mareuil-sur-Ay. There was space for about six or seven vehicles, with power, water etc. The aire is right by the river and central to the village, yet in a quiet location.

We were also able to park our MH right in the middle of Ay outside the premises of Roger Brun, which is a small but well regarded champagne producer. They have several rooms available on a B&B basis. So my parents in law stayed in the winery building and we were able to park outside. No facilities, but again a great location right in the middle of what is perhaps the most significant town for champagne production.

Wherever you end up, you will have a great time. It is a really beautiful area and the people are very friendly and willing.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Pandalf, do you mean here.......










Great little town, overlooking the canal/river. Free water and dump and 5 Euros for lecy.

Johnny F


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Epernay & Champagne*

 Buon giorno, if you are visiting Epernay, the municipal site is very good. Can also highly reccomend a visit to the Mercier champagne cellars and caves. You go around underground on a little train. Do however avoid paying the exorbitant extra for a 'tasting session'.
Cin cin,
eddied


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, Mareuil-sur-Ay is included in the reference I gave earlier in this thread. For anyone unfamiliar with the campsite database these links may help:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...Gallery&csid=1439&CampsiteName=Mareuil-sur-Ay

Dave
Edit - pandalf, the loos are in the overflow area that Vennwood's review mentions.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ciderdaze said:


> Thanks Gerald , Do you know if open this time of year


Sorry, missed your post 

Here's a link to the info - :: le clique :: - open 21st April. So too late for you 

Apologies for duff info.

Gerald


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just to amplify Trevs little pronounciation guide.

*Moët* _is_ actually pronounced *Mow-eh* as the final T is not sounded.

Or it would be if the word was on its own.

It is by adding the ampersand (*&*) to link it with its familiar other half (*Chandon*) that it changes.

*&* is *et*, pronounced *ett* or *eh* according to circumstances.

As it is difficult to say *Mow-eh-eh* the final T of *Moët* is sounded so that it becomes

*Mow-ett-eh Chond-on*

I'll drink to that!

Actually, I don't like the stuff!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*mow et*

Hello Pippin,

I was led to believe it had something to do with "Moët" being Belgian and that they sound the "ët" as ett as opposed to the French who sound it "A" or "eh"?

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: mow et*



teemyob said:


> I was led to believe it had something to do with "Moët" being Belgian


Nah. Moët was French :: click ::, and pippin is correct.

I don't know how pippin can't like Moët, however 8O 8O

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Re pronunciation - as my French teacher used to say " remember your liaisons" 8O 8O 8O We hoped she meant pronounce the end of the last word if the next starts with a vowel.

I'll have your glass if you don't like it pippin  

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> I'll have your glass if you don't like it pippin


I'll fight you for it, Sue :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys will let you know how we get on,will be there for 6 days so will try all the recommendations , also thanks for the french lesson


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aha!

pippin is *vin*-dicated!

Oh, what a pun!

Actually I find Mow-ett eh Chond-on too *Brut* for my taste.

You can all share my Jeroboam of the stuff.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Aire at Mareuil*



pandalf said:


> We stayed at a super aire right in the middle of Mareuil-sur-Ay. There was space for about six or seven vehicles, with power, water etc. The aire is right by the river and central to the village, yet in a quiet location.


I've stayed there too - it is really good. 
West of Eprnay, about 6 - 8 kilometers, is a village called Bousault. There is a champagne house in the village "Chateau de Bausault" - we have been there twice for champers, and the pnk is superb!

Michael


----------

